# Problems getting budgie back in cage



## Alanmcki (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi

3 weeks ago we got two budgies for my children. Both were from a pet store so not hand raised. 

For the first week we left them in the cage so they could settle in. After a few days we have been trying to tame them a little at a time, firstly hand feeding through the cage bars, then with our hands in the cage.

One of them is quite confident and happy to eat from our hands, but the other gets scared and backs off. We haven't tried to force him to eat from our hands and he still doesn't.

At the end of week 2, we let them out of their cage in a small room. We also put some tree branches as perches.

First try, both were scared and took a while to settle. Second time was better and the third time, they were not scared at all and enjoyed the hour out in the room

While the confiden budgie will actually hop on your finger crossed allow you to put him back in the cage, the unconfident budgie gets very stressed and flies away to the point of utter exhaustion, panting and worrying. I have to use a light empty pillow case to catch him.

So my question is are we doing the wrong thing by letting them out this early? Will the unconfident bird get ill through the anxiety? Any suggestions about how to get him back in or if it's too early?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*You definitely rushed things with the budgies.
Your budgies should never be out of the cage unsupervised and they should only be allowed out-of-cage time in a bird-safe room.
What are the bird's names so I can refer to them properly?

Chasing the one budgie around and catching it with a pillow case is frightening the poor bird nearly to death. 
It is going to take quite a while before you are able to gain that one's trust now.
Does it come out of the cage on its own or do you force it to come out?
That budgie should be stay inside the cage when the other is having out of cage time.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched.
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him. 

After a week or so of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk to him.

Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch him.
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him.

After 2 weeks of resting your hand inside the cage without moving it, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. 
If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. 
When he is comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.
Offer the millet or seed on the palm of your hand. Allow the budgie to determine when he feels confident enough to come to your hand to get the seed.

Always work at your bird’s pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.

Bonding means allowing your budgie to choose to be with you.

If the bird is currently outside the cage and you cannot get it in, do NOT chase it.
Dim the lights, ensure the curtains and blinds are closed and that the food and water is inside the cage.
When the confident bird returns to the cage, if you leave the other one alone, it will eventually make its way back to the cage for its food and water.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Alanmcki (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you for this reply and fantastic advice. Not wanting to pass the buck, but unfortunately the pet store advice seems to have been wrong. We were told after a week it was okay to let the budgies (pip (the confident one) and Pickles (the not so confident one)) out and to start handling them (this was literally all the advice we were given even though I asked a lot of qustions). 

So yes both budgies leave the cage voluntarily, without being forced. As said this third time they were both happy and were supervised as I stayed in the room with them, working and talking to them.

However it's obvious now after reading through the stickies and as you say, we are rushing them.

We will take your advice and spend lots of time gaining their trust while in cage before letting them out again and will also invest in a large tent to allow them time to leave the cage in a smaller safe environment. 

Thank you and will post again with an update in a few weeks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Don't feel badly -- pet stores are notorious for giving bad advice when it comes to birds.

Glad to have you on the forum. 
When you read through the articles and stickies you'll find wonderful information to give your babies the best possible life. 💜 *


----------



## Alanmcki (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you I am sure I'll be asking lots more questions.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!!
You’ve been given great advice and I can tell your budgies have come to a great home ♥ 

As mentioned by FaeryBee, feel free to ask any questions you may have after reading through the forums! 

Hope to see you around~ 

Cheers 👋🏻


----------

